

CSS Shader - Adobe brings WebGL to CSS - vjeux
http://www.adobe.com/devnet/html5/articles/css-shaders.html

======
alexhaefner
I guess I'm just trying to understand why Abobe went the route of turning DOM
elements into 3D rendering contexts, instead of just giving developers a way
to get textures from DOM elements, and decide how to use those textures
themselves. The latter would be much more useful in my mind (and yes I've
written a lot in WebGL). Adobe's approach doesn't stop any cross domain
security issues either, and it just limits the flexibility the animations
programmer has.

It makes me suspicious that Adobe is just trying to get something that they
see as useful for themselves incorporated into Webkit, even though it doesn't
fit the WebGL work flow.

~~~
seanalltogether
"instead of just giving developers a way to get textures from DOM elements"

I'm guessing this functionality is already in progress. Canvas has a bunch of
draw operations on it and browser makers are already extending it with
functions like drawWindow(). I'm guessing it won't be long before we see a
Canvas.drawDOM() method

~~~
ootachi
No, there are too many security problems. You could do history sniffing with
drawWindow(), for example, by making a link and checking the color. Or you
could read the contents of cross-domain iframes, allowing web pages to
discover your Facebook identity.

------
doomlaser
The security considerations of allowing web content to load arbitrary compiled
shaders onto the GPU are important. This of course also applies to ordinary
WebGL.

Adobe addresses the topic briefly in their W3C proposal:
[https://dvcs.w3.org/hg/FXTF/raw-
file/tip/custom/index.html#s...](https://dvcs.w3.org/hg/FXTF/raw-
file/tip/custom/index.html#security-considerations)

I wonder how the shaders will be vetted in practice?

------
ender7
While the ability to write your own shaders is awesome, I'm actually most
excited about the built-in options. The ability to add a non-crappy (read: not
a simple box) dropshadow with one line of CSS makes me jump for joy.

If they pull this off it'll remove one of my biggest sore points from
transitioning from Flash. Flash had these filters, and they were incredibly
useful (color transform, glow, blur, and dropshadow especially).

